# THE GYMCELLER'S ULTIMATE GUIDE TO LOOKSMAXXING (PLANS, DIET, THEORY ALL INCLUDED)



## chadison (Jul 10, 2021)

Oh boy, it's finally done.
Somehow, this forum doesn’t have any good gymcelling threads. That is about to change.
My apologies for the wait. I’ve had a fairly busy summer.

So here’s how I’m gonna do this. Since I’m a trainer with many years of experience working out, I decided not to incorporate studies in this thread for the sake of simplicity and because this thread is already LO-ONG as fuck. If anyone wants me to attach a particular study supporting my guidance, feel free to ask and I will tag it in for you. I have quite a few of them, but did not attach them in as the thread would have probably crashed the server. I couldn't get the bolding to transfer over from the google doc so I convey emphasis WITH CAPS. Also, if you have questions, *please ask. I'm happy to answer if anything is a bit confusing.*

This entire thread will be designed to help max out your appearance in every way possible (every way that is related to gymcelling, directly or indirectly). It all matters.

No bullshit, no tinkering around. You live in a world of quick dopamine hits and instant information. So let’s dive right in.

First, a brief overview of fundamental lookism knowledge regarding gymmaxxing:

It has been agreed upon by members of the LooksMaxxing community that the ideal physique for most individuals is a lean, toned physique with prominent lean muscle mass and low body fat. This ideal falls between the "Brad Pitt fight club" character (a bit more muscle than this and less fat) and Jeff Seid's physique (a bit less muscle and more fat). The specific weight and body fat percentage will vary per individual, but generally, the ideal body fat percentage that balances health and aesthetics best is 10%, and the ideal weight ranges from 160lbs-210lbs (depending on height/skeletal structure and neuromuscular responsiveness to hypertrophy training).

The "Physique Halo Effect," similar to the effects exhibited by tall height and good facial ratios/aesthetics, is the phenomenon whereby a healthy, aesthetically pleasing physique produces the Halo effect about an individual. This in turn generates more respect from peers for the individual and can raise the individuals' sex appeal. However, the relative level of "Halo" one receives from a good physique varies greatly, and depends upon how aesthetically pleasing they are in other departments, as well as how their body holds the muscle. An example of this would be comparing a 5'6" man with a good physique to a 6' man with a good physique. The halo received from the physique on the 6' man will be much greater than that received by the physique on the 5'6" man, as the shorter man will lack aesthetics and can be seen as a “compensating manlet” if certain muscular insertions lack appropriate length. This also applies to phenomena such as clavicle width-those with larger widths will look better with more muscle, and those with small clavicles will appear unintimidating and weak. In general, the relative "Halo effect" level of a physique experiences diminishing returns at a 5psl facial rating and 6' in height - at these points, one can be better looking and taller, but a physique will give the same level of halo. As discussed before though, compared to a 5 '6'' 4psl man, the physique of the 6' 5psl man may give 3x the relative halo due to the other attractive features already possessed. 

Physique halo is affected by the following: Race, height, skeletal structure (aesthetics), muscular insertions, and most importantly, face. For an individual new to Gymmaxxing, there are multiple avenues that must be taken to experience the best possible results. However, prior to making a commitment to gymmaxxing in an effort to LooksMax, one must weigh the relative Halo Effect and health effects they will garner from doing so, and determine whether it is a worthy pursuit of time. A 5'4" Indian man will only benefit from being healthy in order to feel and function better in day-to-day life: He will not receive enough Halo from a good physique for bodybuilding to be a worthy pursuit unless he derives great personal satisfaction from it. 

People’s bodies will also shape differently in response to Gymcelling. Muscular insertions, fat distribution, and metabolic rate will determine the aesthetic level of a physique in conjunction with bones. There is NO WAY to know how you will look with a ripped body, so it is worth trying.

On a quick side note, genetic differences do affect the garnered success from gymmaxxing. One example is obese people: while most of their obesity is likely due to poor health habits, some people are genetically inclined to be fat due to bad metabolic and nutrient absorption rates. These people will need to work harder, but often have the ability to gain more muscle than most people. There is NO EXCUSE to be fat. It is the FOREMOST looksmin that exists, and anyone that is fat is NOT a true Looksmaxxer. 

Furthermore, doing these things will completely alter your hormonal profile. Higher testosterone, lower estrogen, higher HGH, lower cortisol, etc. These hormones not only affect your mood, but your FACE, and your height if you are under 18. Bone growth, fat distribution, facial hair, skin glow/tightness. Thus, gymmaxxing can actually IMPROVE YOUR FACE. Who would have thought? 

Now, 

The Steps to Gymcel Heaven:

Lifting
Cardio
Diet
The 3 S’s: Sleep, Stress, and Stretching
Step One: Lifting

If you would like a very beginner, basic lifting program then I highly recommend viewing the post by @copingvolcel in this thread (his routine is below). This is what you could do to just gain exposure in the gym and get acquainted with lifting basics before hopping into my advanced program: https://looksmax.org/threads/gymcelling-question.269926/#post-4615531 

@copingvolcel does an excellent job explaining the basics of lifting. READ HIS POST BEFORE YOU CONTINUE ON, SO YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT FOLLOWS BELOW. After you have read that and understand the basics of lifting, take a look at his program here that I slightly modified.

Also, I want to briefly explain how muscles grow and how rep ranges affect that. You have three predominant systems in your body: Neuromuscular/ATP energy, Anaerobic/Type Two fibers, Aerobic/Type One. Rep ranges under 5 will train your fast-twitch, 5-12 will be fast and slow, and above 15 will be slow-twitch. Single rep plyometric exercises will train the neuromuscular system and its response rate. Thus, to generate hypertrophy (damage in the muscle, making it regrow back with bigger size) you want to stimulate both types of muscle fibers, sitting in the 8-10 rep range. For strength, you want to do 5 reps, stimulating fast-twitch muscles and the nervous system. These are the basics of muscle building and strength gain, and how they work.

(Can skip this, just adding it here cause I like to nerd out). To elaborate further, the ATP system (neuromuscular) utilizes creatine phosphate for short-term, brief efforts (1-6s). The type II fibers utilize the anaerobic system (glycogen (muscle fuel) synthesis lacking oxygen, allowing the muscles to contract without oxygen intake) but this creates lactic acid as a byproduct, which causes the appreciated burning sensation in muscles. Thus, the system is a reserve system while the body delivers oxygen to the areas. The last system, which utilizes oxygen, is Aerobic. Glycogen synthesis is achieved using oxygen, creating carbon dioxide as a byproduct. This system is slower than the first two, but MUCH more efficient, explaining why we can run at a slow pace for a long time but a fast pace for only a brief time. At the faster pace, the system’s capacity is maxed out (your body can only deliver so many molecules of oxygen to its muscles per second) and above this limit the other two energy systems are recruited, which also max out rapidly, limiting the speed at which humans can travel if running over a brief sprint. In brief sprints, the limiting factor is force generation and weight, not energy systems, as seen above with the ATP system (supplies lots of energy very briefly). This also applies to lifting weights.

Monday (Upper):
Overhead Press 3-5x6-10
Bench Press 3-5x6-10
Barbell Rows 3-5x6-10
Barbell Curl 3-5x8-12
Tricep Skullcrushers 3-5x8-12

Tuesday (Lower):
Squat 3-5x6-10
Deadlift 3-5x6-10
Lunges 3x10
Calf Raises 3-5x8-12

Thursday (Upper):
Overhead Press 3-5x6-10
Bench Press 3-5x6-10
Barbell Rows 3-5x6-10
Barbell Curl 3-5x8-12
Tricep Skullcrushers 3-5x8-12

Friday (Lower):
Squat 3-5x6-10
Deadlift 3-5x6-10
Hamstring Curls 3x10
Calf Raises 3-5x8-12

Saturday (Upper):
DB Front Raises 3x10
Face Pulls 4x10
Pull-Ups 4xFailure
Push-Ups 4xFailure

With core after each workout (5 minutes total of random exercises).

Continuing on: Below is a program that is very similar to what I do. I have stopped following routines as I have gained enough experience such that I have memorized/assimilated enough information to program my workouts on the fly. This is a rough guess of what I do within a 16 week period. The program is designed to optimize size increase while simultaneously improving strength, in a way that is most beneficial for aesthetic appearance. As you will see, the program will implement strength and hypertrophy focuses (split by days), many modern workout enhancements (eccentrics, drop sets, etc), and a dynamic approach to lactic acid handling and rest. It utilizes an appropriate amount of rest in elongated supersets to generate an intensity effect but splits agonistic muscles in the sets such that full muscle strength is recruited for maximum stimulation (there is enough rest for recovery of the muscles, and the supersets help shorten the workout duration while not sacrificing workout quality). Essentially, big bang for your buck. Also notice how I have two exercises per each major muscle group (triceps, lats, chest, etc) per workout. All important muscle groups are listed in the stretching section. 

Key and Explanation:
RM = Rep max. This is the maximum number of reps you can do at weight X before reaching muscular failure (not being able to complete another rep in that set). This is VITALLY important for training as it helps determine what happens to your muscles (hypertrophy vs neural integration and enhancement). 

“6x” or “#x” describes how many times the set/superset will be repeated before moving onto the next exercise. 

For any exercise you are unfamiliar with, google a video demonstration. YouTube has almost every exercise you can think of.

“Ecc” describes an eccentric movement added to the respective exercise. This means the lowering portion of the weight will be intentionally slowed to a 3-4 second period, instead of letting the weight fall naturally utilizing gravity. Much research has been done into eccentrics in the last ten years, and almost all studies have shown it to be a great addition to workouts as it helps to generate additional hypertrophy in muscle bellies. 

“Drops” are sets with an immediate weight drop of 20% for another set to failure. Drop sets are used to improve hypertrophy, they don’t help much with strength, however.

All supersets are to 10RM. All single sets in the first three workouts of each week are 12RM, the second three 6RM. All sets are to failure (where you can’t do another rep because your muscles are too tired).

“ISO” means an isometric, a set to failure with a hold in the middle portion of the last repetition until complete failure in that static position. Similar to eccentric training, this is a great addition to a workout program when placed in the right sets.

“/” denotes a superset with a 30s rest after the first exercise, and 60s rest after the second. The superset is then repeated the designated amount of times, as described above.

All Supersets notated with “/” are assumed to be 12RM. Burnout (last exercise to complete failure) 15RM unless specified. 

DB = Dumbell. BB = Barbell.

Rest should be 60s for single/non-super sets on the first three days, 120s on the second three. Rest for supersets will always be 20-30s after the first exercise, and 60s after the second (before the second repetition of the superset).

The neck and forearm training is optional. I don’t do it, but if you really want bigger forearms and a bigger neck, then go ahead.

Week 1/3/9/11

Sun:

6x Ass To Grass Squat 4x12RM/Calf Raises Single Leg
3x Single-Leg RDL Ecc/3 Way Lunge Sequence (Front, Back, Side)
3x Lying Lower Back Pulls Ecc/Goblet Squats-Drop to Rocket Jumps
4x Calf Raises Weighted 12RM
3x Neck front/back flexion/extension, side extension
Mon:

Bench Press 4x10RM
4x Dips Ecc/Scaptions Ecc
Bench Press 4x12RM ISO
4x Plate Flip Raises/Kickbacks Ecc (Drop)
Bench Press 2x Burnout-Pushups
Tue:

Pull-Ups OR Lat Pulldowns 4x10RM
4x No-Money Curls Ecc/DB Trap Raises-Drop
Pull-Ups OR Lat Pulldowns 4x12RM ISO
4x 1.5 Curls/Trap Shrugs Ecc
3x Lat Pulldowns Burnout 15RM/Forearm Curls
Wed:

Deadlifts 6x8RM-Calf Raises SL Inner
Bench Step-Ups 4x-Calf Raises Single-Leg Ecc
Box Jumps ISO/BB Thrusts ECC 5x8RM
Neck front/back, side 3x
Thu:

Bench Press 5x6RM
3x Skullcrushers 8RM/Plyo Push-ups
Shoulder Press 4x8RM-ISO
3x Plate 8s Flip/Tricep Pushdowns 6RM
Close Grip Bench 3x8RM
Fri:

BB Rows 5x6RM
4x Face Pulls/Sliding Hammer Curls
BB Curls 4x6RM-ISO
4x Horizontal Resistance Band Pull Aparts (Traps)/Plyo Pull-Ups
3x Plyo Curls 10RM-Ecc/Forearms 3x Curls

Week 2/4/10/12


6x Standard BB Squat/Calf Raises
3x Single-Leg RDL Ecc/Lunge Sequence
3x Hamstring Curls Ecc/Goblet Squats
4x Calf Raises Weighted 12RM
Neck front/back, side 3x


Pushups 4x complete fail (drop set to knees)
4x Overhead Tricep Extensions Ecc/L-Shoulder Raises Ecc
Bench Press 4x12RM ISO (8 Reps, 4 ISO) Ecc
4x Lateral Front Raise/Overhead Skulls Ecc (Drop)
Incline Bench Press 3x Burnout 15RM


Pull-Ups OR Lat Pulldowns Ecc 4x10RM
4x IV Ecc/Bench Trap-Raises-Drop
Weighted Cable Rows 4x12RM ISO-Ecc
4x BB Curls-Drop/Trap Shrugs Ecc
Wide Grip (Lat) Pushdowns 3x Burnout 15RM/Forearms 3x Curls


Deadlifts 6x8RM/Calf Raises
Pistol Squats w/Jump 4x-Calf Raises Ecc
Split Squat Jumps/KB Thrusts Ecc 5x Alt. 8RM
Neck front/back, side 3x/Calves Weighted 3x


Hang Cleans 5x6RM
4x Bench Tricep Raises (Not Skullcrushers) 8RM/Plyo Push-ups
Floor Flies 5x8RM
3-4x Shoulder Press Ecc/Tricep Pushdowns Ecc 6RM
Close Grip Bench 3x8RM


Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 5x6RM
4x W Bench Raises/Sliding Hammer 8RM
WG EZ Curls 4x6RM
4x Horizontal Band Pull Aparts/Sliding Pull-Ups (or regular)
3x Face Pulls 10RM-Ecc/Forearms 3x Curls

Week 5/7/13/15


6x Deadlift 12RM/Single Leg Calf Raises Ecc
6x Box Squats Ecc/Hamstring Ball Curls 10RM
5x BB Thrusts Ecc/Inner Weighted Calves Ecc 10RM
4x Quad Machine 10RM
3x Neck Exercises


6x Over Cable Flies Ecc 12RM OR Bench Press
5x Overhead Cable Tricep Extensions Ecc/External Rotator Cuff Rotation (Cable) 10RM
6x DB Scaptions Ecc 10RM
4x Floor Flies 10RM-Drop/Dive Bomber Push-Ups Ecc
4x Skull Crushers 10RM Drop


6x Close Grip Lat Pulldowns Conc-ISO/Trap Shrugs
4x 1-Arm Rows Conc-Ecc 10RM/Forearms
6x 1.5 Curls Ecc/Face Pulls
5x Sword Raises Alt/Hammer Curls 10RM


6x Squat 6RM/Single Leg Calf Raises Ecc
6x Single Leg Deadlifts Ecc/Pistol Squats Jump Ecc 6RM
6x KB Swings/Weighted Calf Raises Ecc
4x Goblet Squats 8RM/Hamstring Ball Curls
3x Neck Exercises


Bench 12-6-4-4-4-6-12RM
3x Cable Flies Burnout 
Shoulder Press 5x6RM (ISO Mid Lower)
Tricep Pushdowns 12-8-5-5-8-12RM
3x Plate 8s/Tricep Kickbacks 6RM


UH BB Rows 12-6-4-4-4-6-12RM
6x BB Curls 6RM-2ISO/W-Bench Trap Raises 8RM
Chin-Ups 12-8-5-5-8-12RM (Ecc)
4x Trap Shrugs 6RM ISO
3x Plyo Curls/Forearms

Week 6/8/14/16


6x Deadlift 12RM/Single Leg Calf Raises Ecc
6x Box Squats Ecc/Hamstring Ball Curls 10RM
5x BB Thrusts Ecc/Weighted Calf Raises Ecc 10RM
4x Quad Machine 10RM
3x Neck Exercises


6x 30 Degree Incline Bench-Drop
6x Overhead Tricep Extensions Drop/Rotator Cuff External Rotation
6x Under-Up Cable Flies 12RM
6x Tricep Kickbacks Ecc/DB Lateral Raises 10RM
4x Close Grip Bench Burnout 


6x Pull-Ups
6x Sword Raises Alt (30)/No Money Curls 10RM Ecc
6x Bench Rows Ecc/DB Trap Raises 10RM-Drop
6x Drag Curls 12RM-Drop/Forearm
3x Pull-Ups Burn


6x Squat 6RM/Single Leg Calf Raises Ecc
6x Lying Lower Back Pulls Ecc/Lunges 6RM
6x KB Swings/Weighted Calf Raises Ecc
4x Step Ups 8RM/Hamstring Ball Curls
3x Neck Exercises


Overhead Press BB Standing 12-6-4-4-4-6-12RM
5x Bench Press-ISO/L-Raises 8RM
Skullcrushers 12-6-6-6-12RM
5x Plyo Push-Ups/Plyo Dips


Lat Pulldown 12-6-4-4-4-6-12RM
5x Bench Trap Raises/Wide Grip Pushdowns 6RM
Cheat Curls 12-8-5-5-8-12RM
5x Band Pull Aparts/Spider Curls-ISO 6RM
4x Forearm Curls

*Note: All workouts have core after (6 minutes total of random exercises, using a core workout app-I use “Six Pack Promise” by AthleanX, full version).

You MUST be consistent. The number one reason people don’t progress in the gym is a lack of consistency. Do every workout, no excuses. An important factor to implement if you are consistent is variety (to prevent relative plateaus in gains). This program incorporates a variety of exercises that make it so that it will be difficult to peak without many program repetitions. However, this program is not the end-all. It is only an example, and many others will work.

Ok, I know that’s a bit of an info overload. As I said though, the key is that you FOLLOW THE PRINCIPLES and not that exact program itself. Hypertrophy rep ranges, eccentrics, some drop sets to increase intensity and cardiovascular demand. That program is an example. Follow it if you want. As you can see above, it is a good example of all of those principles in action, combining together in one dynamic program. *If you do try it,* you may want to* take down the volume* a bit on some workouts (reducing the number of superset repetitions from like 6 to 4) *so you don’t overtrain*. Overtraining CAN HAPPEN and you need to listen to your body. If you are excessively sore (not just a little sore) each day, then take a few days off of lifting for those muscle groups. You can train whatever is recovering well, just give those soar groups a little more love.

Cardio

Yes, I know many of you hate it. But it’s necessary for so many things: Cardiovascular health, disease prevention, maintaining low body fat, and increasing mental energy. The list continues on and on. It is ABSOLUTELY worth your time to do it. So, let's discuss my two favorite types:

Running/routine (lean): For those that like to feel more agile, leaner, and powerful. No, you don’t need to run 50+ miles a week. But you should be doing intervals on the track. They are proven to increase T and HGH levels. A basic week would look like this:

Monday: 1mi warm up, 6x200m @90% effort, 2 min walking rest after each, 1mi cooldown

Wed: 8x60m, all-out, 3min rest, followed by a 2mi easy run. OR: Lactic threshold 3mi run, followed by 6x100m sprints @75% effort

Fri: 1mi warm up, 8x100m hill sprints @90% effort, walk down rest, 1mi cooldown

Sat: 4mi easy run

3x a week, 1 day for power, one for speed, and one for speed endurance. These could be modified to longer or shorter distances, and rest times adjusted accordingly. A beginner may do a few less reps, and an advanced person a few more. If you want more example workouts, google them or ask me and I’ll happily provide them below.

Biking/routine (big): For those that don’t like the intensity of cardio, and like big defined legs while sparing upper body muscle.

Monday: 45min easy

Wednesday: 10min easy, 25min hard, 10min easy

Friday: 70min long bike ride

Sat: 45min easy

Two easy days for fat burn, one workout day for lactic acid tolerance, one long day for aerobic fitness.

Of course cardio is your choice to neglect. But remember, you are not skipping it if you refuse to do it. You are NEGLECTING IT. One of the top two paths needs to be taken up in some form for the best gymcel results, or a path like it (agility ladders, elliptical, distance running). Cardio is truly amazing for chipping away stubborn fat. 

Nutrition
One of the biggest myths about gymcelling is that you can only bulk to gain muscle, or cut to lose fat. In fact, you CAN gain muscle and lose fat simultaneously, especially if you are new to lifting. As you become more experienced it may be better to bulk and cut, but most people don’t need to bulk or cut much. What matters most is your food intake: diet and relative metabolism.

FOOD MATTERS. It makes you healthier, feel better and increases your quality of life. To neglect it is a critical mistake. That being said, let's answer the questions.

How much should you eat?
As much as you need. There is no set number of calories. If you want to gain weight, eat enough so your weight is trending up each day, and vice versa. Each person has a different caloric demand, and you can find yours by tracking your food intake and weight each day.

Quality of food:
QUALITY MATTERS, PERIOD. No, I’m not just talking about avoiding candy. I mean eating organic. Food without antibiotics (meats, eggs, animals are fed antibiotics and growth hormones at the farm). Growth hormones. Pesticides. Preservatives. ANYTHING ARTIFICIAL (sweeteners like sucralose (which is linked to cancer!!!), corn syrup, hydrogenated oils, food dyes). Avoid vegetable/palm/canola/soybean/safflower/sunflower oil. Really, the only two oils that are actually half-decent are olive and coconut. Avoid added sugar. I know all this is a lot, but making a conscious decision to avoid these things greatly improves your bodily health and makes you feel better. Anything enriched (wheat flour, etc). Wheat products. Rice syrup (sugar). 

How much of each?
I like to eat an ample amount of protein, carbs, and fats. If you like to track these, go right ahead. I prefer to listen to my body and sense what I may be lacking: carbs for physical energy, fats for brain function, and protein for muscle recovery. If I notice a dip in one of those areas, I know I am lacking in that macronutrient.

Supplements? 
Yes. Zinc, magnesium, ashwagandha, and vitamin D+K2 are necessities for ALL MEN. Again, these help with body functions and promote overall health. I also recommend a multivitamin, although some people don’t believe these are necessary. B-vitamins, selenium, Vitamin C, calcium, ginseng, ginger, turmeric are all optional.

Cheat days? 
You’re inevitably going to slip up and have some. The key is not to avoid them, but to minimize their occurrences. Eat just enough junk food so that you are not inclined to purge and go all out one day (which leads to many). 

Intermittent Fasting and when to eat?
There is no right time to eat. However, there is new and ongoing research in the field of intermittent fasting, which points to potential benefits. Eating within an 8 hour, and ideally, 6-hour window each day promotes cellular autophagy, increases insulin sensitivity, and inclines one to eat less through the day. However: At younger ages, these benefits are not as pronounced. So, if you are above the age of 30, this may apply to you, and you should research more into this to determine if you want to adhere to it. Otherwise, eat whenever you’re hungry.

What do you eat?
There is no ideal diet. The only thing I can do to answer this is to provide an example of what I eat in a few days (I skip lunches):

Day One:
Morning: Unsweetened oat cereal, full-fat milk, whey protein. Banana
Evening: Wild rice. Broccoli. Baked chicken. Raspberries. Scrambled eggs. Dark chocolate. Mints. 

Day Two: 
Morning: Peanut butter. Whey protein. Blueberries. RX-bar.
Evening: Quinoa. Spinach. Hot dogs. Pineapple. Dark chocolate. Larabar.

Day Three: 
Morning: Oatmeal. Milk. Raspberries. 
Evening: Some types of soup (chicken noodle, chili, french onion). Blueberries. Whey protein shake. Nuts (cashews or almonds).

Some people think dairy contributes to acne. If it does, I haven’t noticed. I think the positives of dairy (great micronutrient and protein content) outweigh that potential con. Also, eat fruits and vegetables. Studies have linked them to anti-aging effects on the skin (glow, tightness) and they provide key micronutrients. Blueberries, raspberries, bananas, cauliflower, carrots, broccoli, spinach, peppers, pineapples to name a few.

Bonus: Drugs?

I have some experience with phenibut and modafinil, so I’ll note it quickly here. Like caffeine, modafinil must be used in moderation to prevent tolerance. I do 100mg 2-3x a week, or 2x200mg depending on how busy I am. Caffeine should not exceed 100mg a day. The smaller, the better. 

Modafinil is a nootropic, which is basically a healthy drug. It is meant to produce a weak Adderall-like effect, but more so in a fashion that boosts thinking clarity rather than just simulating the entire body. I get huge pumps in the gym when on this stuff, and it helps me grind through work. I’ll let you do your own research from there. You can buy it from buymoda.org safely and without issue.

Phenibut is a Russian psychoactive drug that was designed to reduce anxiety, increase focus, and promote calmness. I use it once every few weeks in 1.25-1.75g doses to enjoy the day and ease social interactions with others. There is a great thread by @trendouche56: https://looksmax.org/threads/phenibut-is-like-night-and-day-in-terms-of-confidence.367799/ which describes the benefits more thoroughly (LINK). Give it a read if you’re interested. You can buy Phenibut at nootropicsdepot.com for cheap.

Sleep, Stress, and Stretching

Are all critical things that cannot be left out as you continue to max out your body. Sleep demands vary per individual (genetics) and physical activity, but a good rule of thumb is 8 hours every night. Or sleep until you’re rested and feel good the whole day, whatever that is. To improve sleep quality, go to bed at the same time each night, reduce light exposure one hour before going to bed, and don’t eat large meals right before bed. Meditation may also help.

Do everything you can to lower your stress levels. Not only does stress put a mental burden, but it also imposes debilitating physical effects. Hormones like cortisol are released, which wreak havoc on the immune system and muscle regeneration, promote hair loss, and accelerate aging. I meditate 15min a day in the morning and sometimes evening. Whatever lowers your stress, do it.

Stretching: Research is still relatively inconclusive on the benefits of static stretching (30-60s stretch holds, increasing intensity of the stretch throughout). However, if you have noticeably tight muscles or limited range of motion of a muscle, please do stretch it well. Not doing so can lead to injury. Another thing you can try is myofascial release, more commonly known as foam rolling or massaging. Really digging into the area can help to release sarcomere (muscle fiber) tension and promote healthy muscle growth and motion. Tight muscles are NEVER GOOD. However, this doesn’t mean you need to stretch every day. Muscles to stretch could include:

Calves/soleus.
Hamstrings/biceps femoris.
Quadriceps/hip flexors.
Hip adductors/abductors.
Lower back/QL.
Abdominals. 
Neck. 
Lats. 
Traps.
Shoulders.
Triceps.
Biceps.
Chest. 
Forearms.
Google videos of stretches for whatever you need.

Finally, a more extreme method of recovery: Dry needling. If you have a stubborn, tight muscle that just won’t release, you can go this route. A trained physical therapist will stick a very thin needle into your muscle (not as bad as you’re imagining right now) and poke it repeatedly to elicit a twitch response. This will instantly and drastically loosen it. However, this method is a bit expensive and a bit painful. As I said before, it's really only needed when a muscle is tight enough to the point that nothing can release it.

Elevator Shoe Bonus Thread

Since we’re on the topic of bodymaxxing: For all the manlets out there (and even for average height people, anyone below 6’) I thought I’d include an elevator guide, especially since I’ve accumulated a lot of experience in the area (I am a morning 5’10). That being said, elevator shoes and lifts are tricky. Luckily, I have done extensive experimentation with both and will put the best products below so you don’t have to do it yourself. They are beneficial for ANYONE below 6’-6'1. There are countless studies that show height is correlated with happiness and life success.

First, a brief video about how much height lifts add. It's probably NOT what you think. When lift and elevator shoe companies advertise height gain, they measure from the very back of the shoe or lift and post that. However, that is NOT your actual gain (which is less). Rob Paul will explain below:
 

Now, for the best all-around shoes I’ve been able to find, that provide a balance between style, height gain, and not looking like an idiot while walking:
https://www.tallmenshoes.com/elevator-shoes-h71904.html 

Sometimes you can also find the same elevator shoes for MUCH cheaper on Amazon (depending on location). I got them for $50.
These shoes will give 2.7 inches total. I have a black and white pair for my different outfits.

PRO TIP: Buy a pair of lifts linked below, and put one of the smaller lift attachments backward into the front of the shoe. This will bring your foot up to allow for better posture while walking AND raise your midfoot, giving you another small boost of height to bring you up to 2.8 inches total.

Below, the best dress shoes I’ve been able to find, which are also the famed @Amnesia shoes that he wears with inserts to gain 3+ inches of height:
https://www.tallmenshoes.com/elevator-shoes-t5103.html 
These shoes will give 2.8 inches of height by themselves. By putting in a frontal insert as I described above, and adding two additional top inserts, you can potentially gain 3.4 inches. However, walking will be more uncomfortable and posture will be sacrificed in the process. 

Buy basic lifts on amazon. They have them for like $12.

So elevators will give you about 3 inches. Minus 1in for normal shoes that everyone wears, you can fraud TWO inches of height. It may not seem like a lot, but it can spare any 5’6 man from countless rejections, and give a huge SMV boost to any 5’10 man.

If anyone calls out your elevators, or suspects you are wearing them, play it off as a high-top, stylish shoe with a thick sole. It really is hard to tell as long as your ankle and sock aren’t jutting out of the lip of the shoe.

Oh, and since we’re stylemaxxing now too: Go get a bracelet or watch, and a thin chain necklace. Instant bonuses to your body aesthetics that many models utilize. 

Please tag anyone else you know would want to see this.

It's been a good run here, boys.

If you deem this Best of The Best worthy mods @Gargantuan, I extend my gratitude.

@Maesthetic @ConspiracyTheory @nastynas @Htobrother @ahmsal15 @Nobody @Nick @Wadlow @tyronelite @Toodlydood @StephIsCold @lilhorizontal32 @Butthurt Dweller @Buadnan @looksmeester @N1666 @Chintuck22 @Zakamg @Aquillaxo @wanttobeattractive @PrestonYnot @volcelfatcel @Thot_slayer @mulattomaxxer @Jshd @tongue and cheek @Sal @Germania @LooksOverAll @TITUS @Blackgymmax @ascentium @Danish_Retard @Hopelessmofoker @looksmaxxer234 @Meximanlet @5’8manlet @looksmax.me @GripMaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Jul 10, 2021)

will read later


----------



## Preston (Jul 10, 2021)

Good shit bro. Bookmarked before reading coz I know this is legit.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Jul 10, 2021)

will read 

thx


----------



## chadison (Jul 10, 2021)

@5'8manlet @Aquiillaxo @WadlowMaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 14344 (Jul 10, 2021)

will read , seems a nice thread


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

will read soon


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 10, 2021)

chadison said:


> Wed: 8x60m, all-out, 3min rest, followed by a 2mi easy run. OR: Lactic threshold 3mi run, *followed by 6x100m sprints* @75% effort


HIIT mogs. Pushes your body to its limits.

Sprints> jogging for an hour.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 10, 2021)

Good thread.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 10, 2021)

bookmarked


----------



## chadison (Jul 10, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> HIIT mogs
> 
> Sprints> jogging for an hour


they're the highest return investment of all types of cardio, no debate about it


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 10, 2021)

chadison said:


> Oh boy, it's finally done.
> Somehow, this forum doesn’t have any good gymcelling threads. That is about to change.
> My apologies for the wait. I’ve had a fairly busy summer.
> 
> ...



Good thread but you need to throw 500 Test into the equation


----------



## chadison (Jul 10, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Good thread but you need to throw 500 Test into the equation


I'm not educated enough on PEDs/injectables to write about them. If you want to add that, post it in this thread or make something quick so I can edit it in before it disables it for me.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 10, 2021)

chadison said:


> I'm not educated enough on PEDs/injectables to write about them. If you want to add that, post it in this thread or make something quick so I can edit it in before it disables it for me.


Nah your thread is fine, 500 test is just the go to beginner cycle nothing much to be said about it


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Jul 10, 2021)

Good thread, will check it after finishing my meal, keep it going bro


----------



## chadison (Jul 10, 2021)

loox said:


> View attachment 1218635


what are you cycling? looks like a SARM and maybe oral anabolic


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 10, 2021)

Sucrose can be as potent as AAS.


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Jul 10, 2021)

ITS HERE


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jul 10, 2021)

chadison said:


> Oh boy, it's finally done.
> Somehow, this forum doesn’t have any good gymcelling threads. That is about to change.
> My apologies for the wait. I’ve had a fairly busy summer.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the work you've put in bro, not sure if this forum deserves a thread like this cuz too most people here gym is cope on this unless 6 foot. Shouldn't be  gymming for girls though, should be doing it for yourself, but that's what most people don't realise here.

I haven't read the whole thread fully yet, but I'd just like to say Im thankful for you making this thread, I might have to incorporate some of your teachings into my own gym schedule.

IF you choose to leave this forum, all the best.


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Jul 10, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Shouldn't be  gymming for girls though, should be doing it for yourself


cope


----------



## chadison (Jul 10, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Appreciate the work you've put in bro, not sure if this forum deserves a thread like this cuz too most people here gym is cope on this unless 6 foot. Shouldn't be  gymming for girls though, should be doing it for yourself, but that's what most people don't realise here.
> 
> I haven't read the whole thread fully yet, but I'd just like to say Im thankful for you making this thread, I might have to incorporate some of your teachings into my own gym schedule.
> 
> IF you choose to leave this forum, all the best.


Yes I know there are people like that here but it's not a huge deal. The first section explains the halo effect of physique well enough that people can decide on their own whether to pursue gymcelling. I do it because I love working out, I've been lifting since I was 13 and have never looked back. I truly believe that nearly everyone should gymcel and can reap benefits that outweigh the costs, with limited exceptions.

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jul 10, 2021)

Buadnan said:


> cope


If you do gym for girls you'll never stick to it. That's all I'm gonna say


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Jul 10, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> If you do gym for girls you'll never stick to it. That's all I'm gonna say


Maybe if you follow the natty meme programs


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 10, 2021)

Repped for effort.


----------



## irrumator praetor (Jul 10, 2021)

chadison said:


> fats for brain function


Looks like I need a ton of fats, thanks OP. Good thread


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 10, 2021)

Mogger thread, this is much appriciated. I have a few questions.
When should I move from the beginner program to the idemediate program? I am assuming I am a gym beginner, I am very still skinny at 81kg. I used to weigh 67kg when I started (been going on and off for a while) and I was at the same height. I also don't lift heavy weight.
Is their a certain weight benchmark I should be aiming towards before I transition to a more advanced program?

Also with Diet I am mainly concerned about quanity. Am I supposed to ignore my body then eat until I feel sick_? _I usually eat a fair amout then supplement my diet with protein shakes, fruit and milk, becaue I find them easier to consume.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 10, 2021)

Also for your advanced workout guide it would have been easier to follow if you didn't use apprivations imo. But this is a minor complaint. 
My other issue is that their is a little bit of rambling in this guide. Its very concise but you could have made it even more concise. 

The shoe lift part isn't related to gymcelling and the introduction was to long. Apart from this the thread was perfect.


----------



## chadison (Jul 10, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Mogger thread, this is much appriciated. I have a few questions.
> When should I move from the beginner program to the idemediate program? I am assuming I am a gym beginner, I am very still skinny at 81kg. I used to weigh 67kg when I started (been going on and off for a while) and I was at the same height. I also don't lift heavy weight.
> Is their a certain weight benchmark I should be aiming towards before I transition to a more advanced program?
> 
> Also with Diet I am mainly concerned about quanity. Am I supposed to ignore my body then eat until I feel sick_? _I usually eat a fair amout then supplement my diet with protein shakes, fruit and milk, becaue I find them easier to consume.


I don't think there's a specific time to transition, but given your height and body weight if you haven't been consistent I would spend a few months of consistent lifting before trying the higher volume program. You can always start a bit earlier but bring down the intensity by decreasing the amount of reps for superset like I discussed in the post. If you go a few weeks and find it to be too difficult, either reduce the workload or go back to the easy program for a little longer. Also make sure to take a week off every few months, your body needs it. 

I'm not sure what you mean in the second part, I'm guessing you're talking about bulking. In all honesty if you have a very fast metabolism like me, bulking is mainly a myth because your body only needs so much food intake to put on muscle and that is limited by your working effort each week in the gym. After that calories will just be shit out, I transitioned from 3,000 to 4,000 for a few months and noticed absolutely no difference except bigger shits and that's likely why. I don't really believe in force feeding yourself unless you're REALLY trying to gain weight.


----------



## chadison (Jul 10, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Also for your advanced workout guide it would have been easier to follow if you didn't use apprivations imo. But this is a minor complaint.
> My other issue is that their is a little bit of rambling in this guide. Its very concise but you could have made it even more concise.
> 
> The shoe lift part isn't related to gymcelling and the introduction was to long. Apart from this the thread was perfect.


Then just don't read those parts lol. Focus on whatever is relevant to you. The shoe lifting part is important because manlets can be seen as compensating if they're too short and big, so those can help them. The first part is for everybody that denies gymcelling and claims it's a cope. That's basically my refutation to their argument.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 10, 2021)

chadison said:


> I don't think there's a specific time to transition, but given your height and body weight if you haven't been consistent I would spend a few months of consistent lifting before trying the higher volume program. You can always start a bit earlier but bring down the intensity by decreasing the amount of reps for superset like I discussed in the post. If you go a few weeks and find it to be too difficult, either reduce the workload or go back to the easy program for a little longer. Also make sure to take a week off every few months, your body needs it.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean in the second part, I'm guessing you're talking about bulking. In all honesty if you have a very fast metabolism like me, bulking is mainly a myth because your body only needs so much food intake to put on muscle and that is limited by your working effort each week in the gym. After that calories will just be shit out, I transitioned from 3,000 to 4,000 for a few months and noticed absolutely no difference except bigger shits and that's likely why. I don't really believe in force feeding yourself unless you're REALLY trying to gain weight.


I will keep on my begineer program (I was doing something simillar to this prior to reading this thread) until I feel like I am lifting heavier weight. I also haven't been going to the gym 6 times (was doing 4 times) a week, along with neglecting cardio so I will do that first. I am also 6ft 3. I imagine I won't look filled out until 90-100kg. Also rocking an medicore frame. My sister measured my shoulder width at 19 inches (not sure if she measured it properly, they are probably somewhere between 17-18 inches.) Not great but I should hopefully be able to get into the 20's as my shoulders get bigger and stronger. 

I have fast metabolism so I will keep ondoing what I am doing. I think Liquid nutrients is the way to go, because I eat alot (according to my peers) and I really struggle to eat more despite not gaining weight. Although I have gone from 77kg to 74kg up to 81kg since the gyms reopened in may (In Wales).


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 10, 2021)

chadison said:


> Then just don't read those parts lol. Focus on whatever is relevant to you. The shoe lifting part is important because manlets can be seen as compensating if they're too short and big, so those can help them. The first part is for everybody that denies gymcelling and claims it's a cope. That's basically my refutation to their argument.


I have already read them lol, it was a very good thread, I just assumed you wanted feedback for improvements.


----------



## TakaTeo (Jul 10, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Nah your thread is fine, 500 test is just the go to beginner cycle nothing much to be said about it


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 10, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> View attachment 1219065


Keep coping with muh primo JFL. Test is the most hair safe compound when stacked with Fin/RU no need to add in other compounds first cycle should be one bio identical hormone only.


----------



## TakaTeo (Jul 10, 2021)

chadison said:


> what are you cycling? looks like a SARM and maybe oral anabolic


jfl if you think you can get this with no injectables. Dudes probably on good old test and low dbol.


----------



## TakaTeo (Jul 10, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Keep coping with muh primo JFL. Test is the most hair safe compound when stacked with Fin/RU no need to add in other compounds first cycle should be one bio identical hormone only.


primo isnt even that hair safe, im not even talking about hair health here. 500 test is just not needed for first cycle. reap the most from the lowest dose possible. like 300 test first cycle, then 400 etc slow and steady. mfs read 500mg on bodybuilding.com and then believe it is the only way to go.


----------



## TakaTeo (Jul 10, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Sucrose can be as potent as AAS.


the fuck are you talking about


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 10, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> jfl if you think you can get this with no injectables. Dudes probably on good old test and low dbol.


Not dbol. He looks lean dbol will bloat you.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 10, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> primo isnt even that hair safe, im not even talking about hair health here. 500 test is just not needed for first cycle. reap the most from the lowest dose possible. like 300 test first cycle, then 400 etc slow and steady. mfs read 500mg on bodybuilding.com and then believe it is the only way to go.


Seems to be working well for me. That’s my whole point you mentioned using primo with test before but I would rather use a larger dose of test because it is more hairsafe as fin and RU can prevent the 5ar dht reduction.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 10, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> the fuck are you talking about


Sucrose is a potent anti cortisol just like steroids. 

The androgenic/hypertrophy effect from aas mainly come from the anti cortisol effect.


----------



## TakaTeo (Jul 10, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Seems to be working well for me. That’s my whole point you mentioned using primo with test before but I would rather use a larger dose of test because it is more hairsafe as fin and RU can prevent the 5ar dht reduction.


cant remember what i said tbf


kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Sucrose is a potent anti cortisol just like steroids.
> 
> The androgenic/hypertrophy effect from aas mainly come from the anti cortisol effect.


this is the most retarded thing I have read. yeah, totally not the 3000ng/dl test levels but the anti cortisol effect? totally not the androgens and increased protein synthesis, but the anti cortisol effect?  i understand the point your making, consistently redlined cortisol for a natty can definitely in the long run be catabolic, however you are totally incorrect about steroids.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 10, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> however you are totally incorrect about steroids.


How?


----------



## TakaTeo (Jul 10, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> How?


the effects of lowered cortisol from sucrose related to muscle building can In no way be compared to the effects of anabolic-androgenic steroids. steroids muscle gain is not "mainly" from anti cortisol. that is not true.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 10, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> the effects of lowered cortisol from sucrose related to muscle building can In no way be compared to the effects of anabolic-androgenic steroids. steroids muscle gain is not "mainly" from anti cortisol. that is not true.


Do you inject steroids?


----------



## TakaTeo (Jul 10, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Do you inject steroids?


Yes.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 10, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> Yes.


Proof?


----------



## TakaTeo (Jul 10, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Proof?


unusual request but sure


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 10, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> unusual request but sure


That isn't yours.


----------



## TakaTeo (Jul 10, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> That isn't yours.


ok retard


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 10, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> ok retard


Really?


----------



## TakaTeo (Jul 10, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Really?


yes dude


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 10, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> yes dude


I doubt it.


----------



## goat2x (Jul 10, 2021)

CookiesAndCream said:


> will read
> 
> thx


----------



## randomvanish (Jul 10, 2021)

i appreciate all effort, there are really good information and movement variations on this thread.

however, bodybuilding is not that complicated at ALL.
progressive overload, macros, proper resting (sleep&lifestyle). that's it.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jul 10, 2021)

what are good stretches for traps being on computer too long


----------



## TITUS (Jul 10, 2021)

You need to use more bold letters to showcase important points and do some kind of sections with titles if you want me to read that.


----------



## Deleted member 761 (Jul 10, 2021)

What about roids?


----------



## chadison (Jul 10, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> i appreciate all effort, there are really good information and movement variations on this thread.
> 
> however, bodybuilding is not that complicated at ALL.
> progressive overload, macros, proper resting (sleep&lifestyle). that's it.


The first 80% of gains come from just doing those basic things, I agree. The remaining 20% come from what you learn as you get into it more (all the detail in this thread). However, I included a lot on nutrition because it's a huge thing people miss out on when looksmaxxing. Not just for bodybuilding, but for cognitive function, skin, anti-aging, inflammation reduction, sexual performance. Basically everything. Oh, and cardio too. Same thing.


----------



## chadison (Jul 10, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> what are good stretches for traps being on computer too long


Google


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jul 10, 2021)

You have three predominant systems in your body: Neuromuscular/ATP energy, Anaerobic/Type Two fibers, Aerobic/Type One. Rep ranges under 5 will train your fast-twitch, 5-12 will be fast and slow, and above 15 will be slow-twitch.

we have red(fast) and white(slow) fiber. my understanding was if you do a movement quickly, it should recruit more red fibers. when you do a slow movement it recruits more white fiber. is this thought process correct too?


----------



## randomvanish (Jul 10, 2021)

loox said:


> View attachment 1218635


what's your hip,waist, shoulder circumference ?


----------



## Sal (Jul 10, 2021)

SUCH A GOD THREAD. Admins betta put this in Best of the Bes.

Appreciate it boyo! 😘


----------



## randomvanish (Jul 10, 2021)

chadison said:


> 4x Dips Ecc/Scaptions Ecc


why scaptions after dips ?


----------



## chadison (Jul 10, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> You have three predominant systems in your body: Neuromuscular/ATP energy, Anaerobic/Type Two fibers, Aerobic/Type One. Rep ranges under 5 will train your fast-twitch, 5-12 will be fast and slow, and above 15 will be slow-twitch.
> 
> we have red(fast) and white(slow) fiber. my understanding was if you do a movement quickly, it should recruit more red fibers. when you do a slow movement it recruits more white fiber. is this thought process correct too?


From what I know, most of the time, yes.


----------



## chadison (Jul 10, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> why scaptions after dips ?


You can change it if you want. Dips tend to work Tris and chest, and scaptions are the third agonist on push days: shoulders


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 10, 2021)

should honestly go to BOTB outstanding guide.


----------



## chadison (Jul 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> should honestly go to BOTB outstanding guide.


Glad you found it useful.


----------



## theanonymousone (Jul 10, 2021)

Nice, but what is the ideal ratio of D3 to K2? For example, how much K2 should I take for every 1,000 IU of D3?


----------



## chadison (Jul 10, 2021)

theanonymousone said:


> Nice, but what is the ideal ratio of D3 to K2? For example, how much K2 should I take for every 1,000 IU of D3?


Roughly 600% daily value D2 (5000 IU) and 150% K2. You can buy supplements that have both in one capsule, Dr. Mercola sells good ones. K2 triples D3 absorption rates from bloodstream.


----------



## theanonymousone (Jul 10, 2021)

chadison said:


> Roughly 600% daily value D2 (5000 IU) and 150% K2. You can buy supplements that have both in one capsule, Dr. Mercola sells good ones. K2 triples D3 absorption rates from bloodstream.



Oh, thanks, I thought it would be much more K2 than that for 5,000 IU of D


----------



## TakaTeo (Jul 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> I doubt it.


litterally check my post history you absaloute spastic. also, did you see that needle and vial of test? heres what happens, i take the needle, injected air into the vial, then take out my test and then stick it into my ass cheek and inject the test. that simple.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 11, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> absaloute spastic


Angry much?


----------



## TakaTeo (Jul 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Angry much?


not really im just british


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 11, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> not really im just british


Really?


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 12, 2021)

Great thread. Just finished reading, I regret not lifting at a young age. All I did was cardio & was always “skinny fat”. Wasn’t till I started lifting at 19-20 but I wasn’t seriously / consistently lifting till 23-24. 

These 2 channels helped me a lot thru my fitness journey 



https://youtube.com/user/gregdoucette





https://youtube.com/c/RenaissancePeriodization


----------



## chadison (Jul 12, 2021)

@Kingkellz not sure if this qualifies for BOTB but I don't see any other gymmaxxing thread in there.


----------



## chadison (Jul 13, 2021)

@Alexanderr can this thread be stickied at at least, I just don't want it to die since there's no other ones on this site


----------



## chadison (Jul 14, 2021)

one time bump


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 15, 2021)

I now believe that simplicity is key. Full Body is more effective than Upper Lower and it requires less time dedicated to it.

Putting a novice on a 6 day program is a recipe for disaster.

3 day programs should always be the norm for beginners. And whereas minimalism can sometimes be bad, maximalism is worse and that is what you are doing right now. You don't need that many exercises and you don't need 6 days of gym. People who have time to workout every day either have no job or no life outside of work and the gym so this isn't a good thing.


----------



## ZyzzMaxxing (Jul 26, 2021)

Doesn't mint decrease T tho?


----------



## chadison (Jul 26, 2021)

ZyzzMaxxing said:


> Doesn't mint decrease T tho?











Effects of peppermint teas on plasma testosterone, follicle-stimulating hormone, and luteinizing hormone levels and testicular tissue in rats - PubMed


Despite the beneficial effects of M. piperita and M. spicata in digestion, we should also be aware of the toxic effects when the herbs are not used in the recommended fashion or at the recommended dose.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Yes, although only to a minor extent. It's more noticeable if you're eating many mints everyday. 

I'll usually have one or two mints to feign hunger. If you look into other studies, many have shown that mints suppress hunger especially towards sugary foods. I noticed when I don't have them after eating I'm more likely to end up binging on some dessert(s). Which certainly is the less desired option, as sugar also kills T.


----------



## Eezz (Jul 29, 2021)

Didnt understand shit in that lifting program


----------



## Eezz (Jul 29, 2021)

@chadison nigga can you rewrite that program I cant understand it


----------



## chadison (Jul 29, 2021)

Eezz said:


> @chadison nigga can you rewrite that program I cant understand it


It's more just an example of what to do, lots of exercise variations. Everything should be explained in the guide already, the goal is to be able to get everybody to write their own workouts based on what their goals are.


----------



## Eezz (Jul 29, 2021)

chadison said:


> It's more just an example of what to do, lots of exercise variations. Everything should be explained in the guide already, the goal is to be able to get everybody to write their own workouts based on what their goals are.


I trained for a year now. And made good gains but not so much more . Do you think yours will help me put some muscle more ?


----------



## chadison (Jul 29, 2021)

Eezz said:


> I trained for a year now. And made good gains but not so much more . Do you think yours will help me put some muscle more ?


Implementing the techniques that I have examples of in my program will definitely help you. Drop sets, supersets, isometric holds, eccentric contractions will all contribute to making a bit more progress happen as you continue working out. I would try to revamp your routine if you have been seemingly plateauing, if you're going for size reference what I wrote about that. Reps in the 6-12 range, more workout volume (which can be in the form of supersets like my program is), eccentrics.


----------



## TrestIsBest (Aug 4, 2021)

I don't agree with an Upper/Lower split routine if the only goal is to looksmax as your lower body strength/muscularity plays almost no role in attraction. Just make sure you don't have chicken legs and you're good. PPL would be better for this purpose imo


----------



## Soalian (Aug 4, 2021)

Am I expected to read all of that really ?


----------



## Lars (Sep 8, 2021)

still amazing thread shame that this isnt in the BOTB , i am gonna start using your 3x upper 2x lower routine and gonna get my thyroid checked again this week , should i start using this routine while cutting down 10 lbs?


----------



## chadison (Sep 8, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> still amazing thread shame that this isnt in the BOTB , i am gonna start using your 3x upper 2x lower routine and gonna get my thyroid checked again this week , should i start using this routine while cutting down 10 lbs?


Thanks. Yes, this would probably be great for you actually because it's not too much physiological stress while you're cutting down weight.


----------



## chadison (Sep 8, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> still amazing thread shame that this isnt in the BOTB , i am gonna start using your 3x upper 2x lower routine and gonna get my thyroid checked again this week , should i start using this routine while cutting down 10 lbs?


Also focus on eccentrics while doing it to help build lean mass instead of glycogen storage/fast twitch. Then do lower rep high intensity training after your small cut


----------



## Lars (Sep 8, 2021)

chadison said:


> Also focus on eccentrics while doing it to help build lean mass instead of glycogen storage/fast twitch. Then do lower rep high intensity training after your small cut


so i need to focus on the movement when my muscles are getting smaller like going up by a pull up? and how do you mean higher intensity so like , less rest in between?


----------



## chadison (Sep 8, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> so i need to focus on the movement when my muscles are getting smaller like going up by a pull up? and how do you mean higher intensity so like , less rest in between?


When you're going down. Concentric is when you contract your muscles, eccentric is when you relax (lowering a barbell after curling it is an example of eccentric). This will help you build lean mass. I'm referring to high intensity as high CNS demand, which is lower and faster repetitions. You'd want to save that for when you're bulking. You can still do high rep high intensity when you're cutting, that would be recommended


----------



## Scarfaced (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you for this great thread. Posters like you make this site worth visiting


----------



## oldcelloser (Sep 10, 2021)

chadison said:


> skin


supplements for good collagen for oldcels like me? 
also wouldnt mind having dat orange tint too


----------



## chadison (Sep 10, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> supplements for good collagen for oldcels like me?
> also wouldnt mind having dat orange tint too


I know some people that take collagen directly. Just mix it in with water and drink it. Beta carotene for skin glow. Those supplements that I listed already will definitely help you with skin quality as well. And I'm sure you can just Google or look around the forum for even more if you want. Sadly a good amount of collagen is genetic, but aging is also a big factor. You can prevent this by sleeping well and avoiding stress, this will accelerate your aging and destroy your collagen. I would say if you take supps and really try the anti-aging regimen You probably have 50% under control. The other 50% is purely out of control, like your final adult height is


----------



## oldcelloser (Sep 10, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> HIIT mogs. Pushes your body to its limits.
> 
> Sprints> jogging for an hour.


abso fucking lutely; running or biking(hurts your back) is kinda shit tbh 


irrumator praetor said:


> Looks like I need a ton of fats, thanks OP. Good thread


correct; most underestimated and misunderstood macro; most ppl should halve their carbs and replace it with fats tbh


TakaTeo said:


> ok retard


what is dat ? and from which website brah?


mulattomaxxer said:


> protein shakes, fruit and milk


protein shakes= GOAT, but replace the milk with eggs and probiotic yogurt srs


kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Do you inject steroids?


do you really believe sucrose or any other shit is = steroids brah


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 10, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> do you really believe sucrose or any other shit is = steroids brah


Ok


----------



## oldcelloser (Sep 13, 2021)

theanonymousone said:


> Nice, but what is the ideal ratio of D3 to K2? For example, how much K2 should I take for every 1,000 IU of D3?


over rated; just go outside for 30 min for vitamin D


AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> You have three predominant systems in your body: Neuromuscular/ATP energy, Anaerobic/Type Two fibers, Aerobic/Type One. Rep ranges under 5 will train your fast-twitch, 5-12 will be fast and slow, and above 15 will be slow-twitch.
> 
> we have red(fast) and white(slow) fiber. my understanding was if you do a movement quickly, it should recruit more red fibers. when you do a slow movement it recruits more white fiber. is this thought process correct too?


it doesnt really matter that much ; this is too complicated and it has been proven by a user here that if you roid its something like 80 % diet +roids and 20% training; all these types of training and supersets and all that crap doesnt matter that much if you roid
and if you dont roid you' re never gonna look "excellent"(Insta body that hot foids are used to and expect it) and will put on like 2 kg of muscle per year and will probably look DYEL in a tshirt  (in fact even with roids its hard to achieve that "built" look) 


Soalian said:


> Am I expected to read all of that really ?


no; roid , eat high protein and do the basic movements and compounds ; all else is autism


Eezz said:


> I trained for a year now. And made good gains but not so much more . Do you think yours will help me put some muscle more ?


500 test per week


----------



## Soalian (Sep 13, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> over rated; just go outside for 30 min for vitamin D
> 
> it doesnt really matter that much ; this is too complicated and it has been proven by a user here that if you roid its something like 80 % diet +roids and 20% training; all these types of training and supersets and all that crap doesnt matter that much if you roid
> and if you dont roid you' re never gonna look "excellent"(Insta body that hot foids are used to and expect it) and will put on like 2 kg of muscle per year and will probably look DYEL in a tshirt  (in fact even with roids its hard to achieve that "built" look)
> ...


The 500mg Test/week bro cycle is retarded IMO


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 18, 2021)

Honestly, you could have kept this post very simple by just telling guys that they need to get muscular to looksmax, and showing examples where gymmaxxing and leanmaxxing alone has gotten very positive reactions from women for some men.

Just looking at a photoshopped picture of the rock without muscle mass should be enough to prove to guys that gymmaxxing is extremely important for being successful with women, no matter how you look like.


----------



## TeenAscender (Dec 12, 2021)

@chadison im thinking 16weeks before college, after i heightmax throughout HS w hgh n aromatase inhibitors when i get a decent frame w 6'2 height, I hop on 500mg test E (say im 175 shredded natty after senior year, and then the 3 months of 500mg test gets me to 195), to me that sounds like a kickass ascension plan to prepare for college. personally what do u think of hopping on roids right b4 college, too early?


----------



## WonderChad (Dec 12, 2021)

Should have added pictures


----------



## chadison (Dec 13, 2021)

TeenAscender said:


> @chadison im thinking 16weeks before college, after i heightmax throughout HS w hgh n aromatase inhibitors when i get a decent frame w 6'2 height, I hop on 500mg test E (say im 175 shredded natty after senior year, and then the 3 months of 500mg test gets me to 195), to me that sounds like a kickass ascension plan to prepare for college. personally what do u think of hopping on roids right b4 college, too early?


Questionable, yes you’ll probably increase SMV a good amount but understand the long term side effects you take on by doing them. Short run fun for possible long-term damage


----------



## TeenAscender (Dec 13, 2021)

chadison said:


> Questionable, yes you’ll probably increase SMV a good amount but understand the long term side effects you take on by doing them. Short run fun for possible long-term damage


at say 175lb 10% bodyfat with decent frame (something i think is a realistic goal for me by 19), would u say thats like top 10 percentile among college normies?


----------



## chadison (Dec 14, 2021)

TeenAscender said:


> at say 175lb 10% bodyfat with decent frame (something i think is a realistic goal for me by 19), would u say thats like top 10 percentile among college normies?


At 6ft0/6ft1 180lbs ripped would be top 10% for sure. I am 5’10 and 174lbs and have roughly a 95th percentile physique from what I can see (only detractor being height and a bit small of a clavicle)


----------



## TeenAscender (Jan 29, 2022)

Chadison do u know about any ppl on PEDs in your frat/ friends w. Personally I’ve heard a lot of my older friends who went to college have been experimenting w things like rad 140


----------



## chadison (Jan 29, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Chadison do u know about any ppl on PEDs in your frat/ friends w. Personally I’ve heard a lot of my older friends who went to college have been experimenting w things like rad 140


Surprisingly not. Although I known some guys like me that experiment with things close to them, such as peptides, non-conventional supplements, and stimulants/vasodilators. Everything up to roids, basically. I’m one of them as well.


----------



## thecel (Feb 3, 2022)

chadison said:


> So elevators will give you about 3 inches. Minus 1in for normal shoes that everyone wears, you can fraud TWO inches of height. It may not seem like a lot, but it can spare any 5’6 man from countless rejections, and give a huge SMV boost to any 5’10 man.



and a 5'6" man shall wear elevator shoes _forever?_ How can he prevent women from discovering the truth?


----------



## chadison (Feb 3, 2022)

thecel said:


> and a 5'6" man shall wear elevator shoes _forever?_ How can he prevent women from discovering the truth?


Ultimately if you enter a LTR you cannot. But if you aren't looking for long-term relationships, you can probably get away with 2.5” ones that no one notices.

I will continue to wear them, not because they improve my SMV but moreso because height is literally correlated with life success. The taller you are, the more successful you’ll be. Of course, this is _on average. _You can still be successful as a short man. It’s just a little harder.


----------



## Deleted member 15601 (Feb 3, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> will read soon


did u read it? lol


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 24, 2022)

Also if you are a hard gainer teen, you need to bulk. Don’t listen to the maintaining bullshit, your growth factors and sex hormones will increase the more calories you consume, and the extra energy you get will allow you to push out an extra pound or extra weight, and all in all bulking makes a HUGE difference.

For hardhainer teens, it’s 50%diet 30%training 20% sleep imo


----------

